# Anae Walks Away and Doubles His Pay



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Utah isn't going into the PAC12 alone. Robert Anae has landed a job with Arizona as an OC. It is reported that Anae will make twice what BYU was paying him. 

I guess the Utah fans could look at this a couple ways:

1) Anae at Arizona poses no threat to the U because they think he is a poor OC.
2) Anae will help Arizona because he is familiar with the U's program.

Should be an interesting year 2011.

I guess the real question now is--was Anae working on this deal and Bronco caught wind of it so he told his offensive coaches to upghrade their resumes because changes were coming, or did Anae apply with Arizona after Bronco said some changes were coming?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Contrary to the opinions of many, Anae did great things at BYU. Four ten-win seasons in a row is something even the mighty LaVell/Chow combo never did. That is something to be pleased with. I wish him best of success in Tuscon.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

KSL just reported that Doman is offered the job as OC at BYU.

I'm not interested in what Anae at AZ means for Utah, but he was a good coach and had some good accomplishments.

I'm looking forward to Doman as the new OC and building on Anae's accomplishments. This is a really positive move for BYU.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think Doman will really help Heaps move along fast. He was a smart, tough QB in his day. Should be a good match both for Heaps and the Y.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Doman has some pretty huge shoes to fill. With only a few exceptions, I've felt Anae came to the game with a better offensive game plan than the opponent. I think he'll be missed. My opinion of Robert Anae is that he's an excellent game planner and that he designs a really fun offense that's tough to stop. I think he's a better planner and designer than he is an "in the moment decision" type of OC, if that makes sense.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> Doman has some pretty huge shoes to fill. With only a few exceptions, I've felt Anae came to the game with a better offensive game plan than the opponent. I think he'll be missed. My opinion of Robert Anae is that he's an excellent game planner and that he designs a really fun offense that's tough to stop. I think he's a better planner and designer than he is an "in the moment decision" type of OC, if that makes sense.


I think that is excellent analysis. I think Doman will be excellent at "in the moment decisions." I hope that he has learned the game planning aspect from Anae over the past few years.

It is entirely possible that Doman could be every bit as good of a game designer as Anae is. I also think that Doman will be a better "in the moment decision" type of OC. It's going to be exciting.

I also like Popinga as the LB coach. I don't know much about him, but I like the young ambitious staff that will be in place. BYU football's future is bright.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm thats weird. I thought Arizona's offense was pretty decent already. Not sure what they're after in "plodding and predictable".... oh well, Arizona was getting too big for their britches in the conference anyway so it'll be good to hire somebody to bring em down a peg or two. :twisted:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> I guess the real question now is--was Anae working on this deal and Bronco caught wind of it so he told his offensive coaches to upghrade their resumes because changes were coming, or did Anae apply with Arizona after Bronco said some changes were coming?


I thought the same thing when I heard that Anae had been offered the OC position at Arizona. Regardless, I am happy he landed on his feet and I wish him nothing but success with the Wildcats (unless of course they play BYU again).

I think Doman will be a good OC as he has been an outstanding QB coach and was a great QB player for BYU in his own time.The QB is the centerpiece of the BYU offense - always has been - and I think a former QB coach/player is better prepared to run it than a former O-line coach/player. Again, I am not saying that Anae did not do many good things at BYU, because he did, but I do not think he was going to take the BYU offense any higher. With all the talent he had to work with during his tenure what we saw from him was about as good as it was going to get, and I applaud Bronco and Holmoe for aiming higher.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So you're aiming for undefeated season every year? About as good as Anae got was a streak of 10 and 11 win seasons, the only losses coming against some very great teams like Utah and TCU.
Aiming higher? Do you mean like "The Quest for Perfection" stuff?

There's more to this story than what we are getting from the media.

One thing I'm sick of hearing is Hans Olsen on 1280 claiming he is the difinitive source of everything coming out of BYU because he has his "sources" and the "insiders." Two weeks ago he was claiming he knew that Detmer had put in for a position at BYU and that he would be the new QB coach. How long has he been in broadcasting? He is living proof that just because you played football at the college and pro level, it doesn't make you a good radio or TV jock too.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

All the talk of Detmer is kind of funny. From the different stuff I've read/seen about him, it seems like he has no real desire to leave his situation in Texas. He didn't grow up LDS, nor does he have the real close tie to BYU that some other players have that grew up dreaming of being a Cougar. Detmer went to BYU because his Dad knew he would thrive in Edwards/Chow's offense and he could do great things leading him to an NFL career. And much as I'm a Detmer fan, I never felt like he was true blue, through and through, Cougar to the core.

His situation now is he still has his brain - no concussion like so many other get in 14 year NFL careers. He has more money than he'll ever spend. He has a great family that he gets to spend as much time with as he wants. He has a several thousand acre private hunting ranch in West Texas, including dream home, fishing ponds, and several species of birds, small and big game he hunts whenever he wants, and he helps out with the football team at a local high school. Now why on earth would he take a job as an assistant coach at BYU? 

I knew Ty at BYU and he always seeme to me to be a guy that would rather hang out in the outdoors with a rifle or shotgun in his hands, than being stuck in an office going over game film until all hours of the night. Fact is, he's a guy much more like most of us around here, than what we'd think of as a career football guy. But that was nearly 20 years ago when I knew him, so who knows what has changed. I just really don't see him coming back to BYU as a coach. But I've been wrong many times before.


----------

